# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë të huaj >  Poezi gjermane dhe austriake

## Diabolis

Titulli i temës përkon me titullin e librit me përkthime prej Petraq Kolevicës, nga të cilat po sjell të mëposhtmet.
Ata që e njohin gjermanishten janë të lutur të sjellin përkthimet e tyre.


Hajnrih Hajne

Kisha dikur një të bukur atdhe
Ku lisa kish
Të lartë gjer në re dhe vjollca kryepërdhe.
Një ëndërr ish.

Ai më puthte dhe më fliste gjermanisht.
Ti smund ta dish
Sa ëmbël tingëllojnë fjalët Të dua!
Një ëndërr ish.



Adelbert Shamiso

Kthehet që prej vendeve të huaja
Tronditur thellë në shpirt të tij, mërgimtari;
Lë pranë shkopin e përkulet
Dhe prehërin tënd lag me lot të heshtur,
O nënë Gjermani!  Për kaq shumë dashuri
Plotësoja vetëm një lutje:
Kur i lodhur në mbrëmje ti mbyllen sytë,
Në truaalin tënd një gur lëre të gjeje
Që të mbështesë kokën për të fjetur.



Bertolt Breht

Tymi

Shtëpizë e vogël nën pemët në bregdet.
Nga oxhaku mbi çati ngrihet tym.
Po të mungonte tymi,
Sa të mjera do të ishin vërtet
Shtëpi, pemë dhe det.


Po të vijë pushtuesi

Po të vijë pushtuesi te ju, në qytet,
Ta bëni ti duket që se ka pushtuar vërtet.
Askush ndër ju atij të mos i japë çelës,
Se ai svjen si mik, se ai vjen si shkelës.
Mos i nxirrni për të ngrënë dhe sofër mos i shtroni,
Karrige e shtrat për të të shkoni ti coptoni.
Atë çka sdigjni dot, ta fshihni ku mos duket.
Përmbysni çdo qumësht, groposni çdo krodhë buke.
Ta bëni të klithë: Ndihmë! Ta quani: Barbar!
Ta (Tani- në përkthim)  bëni të hajë dhe, të rrojë përmbi zjarr.
Edhe sikur të lutet, as gjellë  as mëshirë.
Që ska qytet për të, ta marrë vesh fort mirë.
Ku sheh  të shohë hiç; ku hyn  të gjejë asgjë.
Ta dijë që në qytet bujtinë ska për të.

----------


## Diabolis

Fridrih Shiler

Hyrja e shekullit të ri

O Mik fisnik! A sheh gjëkundi paqe?
A mund të ketë sot diku liri?
Ky shekull shkon nëpër stuhi e gjaqe,
Me vdekje çelet shekulli i ri.

Dhe çdo lloj lidhje vendesh zu të bjerë,
Të vjetrat forma shëmben në çdo cak.
As deti sia ndal dot luftës poterën,
As zoti i Nilit dhe as Rini plak.

Dy kombe të fuqishëm po luftojnë
Krejt botën për ta vënë në sundim.
Që vendeve lirinë tu gllabërojnë,
Këllëçet vringëllojnë me tërbim.

Për ta çdo vend po jep haraçe ari,
Se si dikur Brenusi, përsëri,
Francezi vendos shpatën te kandari
Dhe do që tia peshojnë me flori.

Anglezi po shtrin flotat tregtare
Si këmbët e polipit plot lakmi
Dhe mbretërin e detrave përfare
Kërkon ta mbyllë, si shtëpinë e tij.

Gjer tej në pol të jugut yjpadukur
Mbërrin ky vrap i tij i pandaluar,
Shkel ishujt më të largët brigjebukur,
Parajsa mbeti vetëm pa pushtuar.

Ah, sot më kot në hartën botërore,
Shpreson të gjesh një kënd ku ka gëzim,
Ku lulëzon rinia njerëzore
Mes kopshteve përgjithmonë me blerim.

Shih botën e pafundme tejembanë,
Që as anijet nuk e masin dot,
Po dhe në hapësirat e paanë
Një copë vend i lumturi sgjen sot.

Në zemër, pra, kërkoje qetësinë,
Larg kësaj jete gjithë gjullurdi.
Në ëndrra vetëm mund të gjesh lirinë
Dhe veç në këngë gjendet bukuri.

----------


## Diabolis

Johanes Bobrovski

Fjala njeri

Fjala njeri, si fjalë,
Vendoset atje ku i përket
Në fjalor:
Ndërmjet fjalës njerëzor dje njeridashës.

Qyteti
I vjetër dhe i ri
Gjallëruar e zbukuruar
Me pemë
Dhe makina, këtu

E dëgjoj këtë fjalë, fjalën
Dëgjoj shpesh,
Mund ti numëroj ata që e thonë
Mund ta filloj që këtu.

Atje ku ska dashuri,
Fjalën njeri mos e fol.

----------


## Diabolis

Bertolt Breht

Koral i madh falënderimi

Lëvduar qoftë nata dhe terri që ju kanë mbuluar!
Dilni dhe vetë,
Shihni në qiell, përjetë:
Dita juaj tashmë ka kaluar.

Lëvduar qoftë bari dhe bishat që me ju jetojnë dhe ngordhin!
Shihni, si ju,
Jetojnë bari dhe bishat këtu
Dhe bashkë me ju duhet të ngordhin.

Lëvduar qoftë pema që nga kërma rritet duke brohëritur drejt qiellit!

Lëvduar qoftë kërma, pra,
Lëvduar qoftë pema që e ha,
Lëvduar qoftë qielli atje la.

Lëvduar qoftë nga zemra kujtesa e dobët e qiellit!
Që nuk e di 
Emrin dhe fytyrën tuaj tani.
Tani asnjeri se di që jeni ende ketu.

Lëvduar qoftë të ftohtët, terri dhe shkatërrimi!
Shihni dhe vetë:
Asgjë svjen për ju në jetë,
Kështu që mund të ngordhni të qetë.

----------


## Diabolis

Ernst Bush

Hans Bajmleri

Në Madrid, mbi barrikadë,
Në rrezik edhe në zjarr,
Tok me shokët në brigadë
Plor urrejtje, dhe et për shpagë
Ngrihej Hansi, komisar.

Prej atdheut pat mërguar,
Pati shkuar vullnetar.
Dhe në Spanjën gjakmbuluar,
Vegjëlinë për ta çliruar,
U vra Hansi, komisar.

Ai plumb pat fluturuar
Prej atdheut ku e le.
Fort mirë e pat shënuar,
Dhe mirë e pat qëlluar,
Gjermane pushka qe.

Ne sot të çojmë fjalë
Tek mbushim pushkët tok:
Armikut  plumb në ballë,
Do rro, mes nesh, i gjallë,
Hans Bajmler, ti, o shok.

p.s. ndonjë mund ta ketë parë dhe filmin "Hans Bajmler shok lufte".

----------


## Diabolis

po nga Kolevica:

Fridrih Halm

Kur është e dlirë dashuria

Kur është e dlirë dashuria?
Kur veten harron shpejt!
Kur është e thellë dashuria?
Kur është e heshtur krejt!

Kur është e pasur dashuria?
Kur gjithçka e dhuron!
Më thuaj, si flet dashuria?
Nuk flet, po dashuron!

----------


## Diabolis

Fridrih Logau

Epigrame

***

Trupit të sëmurë i ndih mjeku,
kohës së sëmurë - mendimtari.
i pari është pranë, te dysheku,
po tjetri tepër larg, qyqari.


***

Gjithë njerzit dëshirojnë Jul Çezar të jesh ndër ne,
por me njëzet e tre plagë, shtrirë mirë aty përdhe.

----------


## Diabolis

Georg Vert

Kënga e urisë

Fort i nderuar mbret, dëgjo:
A e di ti këtë?
Të hënën hëngrëm dosido,
të martën s'hëngrëm kurgjë.

Dhe të mërkurën më për dreq,
të enjten na mbyti zia,
të premten keq e mos më keq
sa s'ngordhëm nga uria.

Prandaj jep urdhër që të shtunë
të na ushqejnë mirë vërtet,
ja po të dielë - u pa kjo punë -
do të të hamë ty, o mbret!

----------


## Diabolis

Bertolt Breht

Dua të shkoj me atë që dua.
S'dua ta di sa më kushton.
s'dua të pyes bëj a s'bëj mirë.
s'dua ta di më do a jo.
Dua të shkoj me atë që dua.

----------


## Diabolis

Poezi nga Bertoldt Breht

Përktheu: Robert Shvarc



Epitaf nga lufta e Hitlerit



Baba, më le të shkoja ushtar!

Ti, nënë, të më fshehësh si harrove?

Vëlla, këshillën nuk ma dhe të mbarë!

Ti, motër, pse, oh, pse smë zgjove?

1941



Kënga e një nëne gjermane



Këtë këmishë bojëkafe

dhe këto çizme ti kam falur:

Sikur ta dija çfarë di sot, o bir,

më mirë veten kisha varur.



Kur pashë dorën tënde, bir

tek përshëndet Hitlerin,

se dija që nulk kish shpëtim

oh, më për ty të mjerin.



Dëgjova tek po flisje, bir,

për një brezni heronjsh mbi dhé,

e nuk e dija, nuk e shihja:

që ti xhelat i tyre qe.



Të pashë tek marshoje, bir,

prapa Hitlerit tënd,

dhe nuk e dija që kush shkon me të,

skëthehet kurrë më në këtë vënd.



Me the, o bir, se Gjermama

do përtërihej si iperri.

Unë se dija që do bëhej

veç gjak e gur e hi.



Të pashë me atë këmishë

edhe të lash të lirë,

se nuk e dija që do bëhej

qefini yt, o bir.

1942



Finlandë, 1940



1.

Ne tani jemi emigrantë në

Finlandë



Çupa ime e vogël

kthehet në mibrëmje në shtepi

dhe bërtet, sepse me të

spranon të lozë asnjë fëmijë. Ajo

është gjermaine dhe rrjedh

nga një popull banditësh.



Kur unë e ngre zërin në ndonjë diskutim,

më thonë që ta mbyll gojën.

Këtu spara i kanë qejf

fjalët e potershme të një njeriu, që rrjedh

nga një popull banditësh.



Kur ja kujtoj çupës sime të vogël

që gjermanët janë një popull banditësh,

ajo gëzohet bashkë me mua që nuk i do askush -

dhe ne qeshim së bashku.



2.

Kemi hapur një shishe verë

dhe mikesha jonë finlandeze na tregon

se si lufta ja shkretoi kopshtin e qershive.

Vera që po pimë, na thotë ajo,

është bërë nga ato qershi.

Ne i ngrëmë gotat dhe i zbrazim

në kujtim

të kopshtit të pushkatuar

dhe për shëndetin

e arsyes.



3.

Ky është ai vit, për të cilin do të flitet.

Ky është ai vit, për të cilin do të heshtet.



Pleqtë shikojnë si vdesin të rinjtë,

kokëboshët shikojnë si vdesin të urtët.



Toka nuk prodhon më, por vetëm përpin.

Qielli nuk hedh më shi, por vetëm hekur.

1940



Tajfuni



Kur morëm arratinë nga Bojaxhiu

dhe tek lundronim për në shtete të tjerë,

vumë re, befas, se vapori ynë i vogël

kish qëndruar në vend.

Një natë dhe një ditë

mbeti ai në lartësi të Luzonit, në Detin e Kiinës.

Disa thanë se qendroi për shkak të një tajfuni,

që kish shpërthyer në Veri.

Të tjerë thainë se po u ruhej

anijeve pirate të gjermanëve.

Por të gjithë thanë:

Më mirë tajfuni se gjermanët.

1941

----------


## Prototype

Shume  bukur  :buzeqeshje:

----------

